# New all season bait/tackle/hunting store?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

*Would you like to see a store that carries all fishing and hunting needs for all seasons at all times without having to wait for the items to be stocked for the season? Along with a coffee shop and a drive through window for bait, beer, and stuff?*​
Yes12100.00%No00.00%


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I know of a buddy who is thinking of trying to open a new bait/tackle/all fishing and hunting supplies store between Fargo and Detroit Lakes on hwy 10.

He is thinking of having everything fishing, for every type of fishing, for every season of fishing up here. Like even in summer you would be able to pursue ice-fishing shelters and jig heads instead of having to wait for them to get there during the season needed.

All fishing accessories needed for year round fishing to include baits/electronics/poles/reels/etc.etc.etc. Also he is thinking of a coffee shop lounge place that serves coffee and pie type stuff so you can shop then snack with your buddies before heading out for the hunt or a day on the lake. Hell, he's even thought of having a drive through for buying your beer and bait right from your truck! I happen to like that idea, "Give me a doz. fatheads, tin of wax's, six pack of 'BEER' and a slice of peach pie please.", without leaving the truck.

Kind of like a Scheels (TM) but a store that has everything year round.

What do you all think?

:idea:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

where ??? :roll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I like the idea and the concept, but would he be able to compete price-wise with Cabela's, scheels, etc. As I've seen on this site there are a lot of people who would scream if a lindy rig was a nickel cheaper at another store. Speaking for myself if there is quality bait then I would go there, and also pick up some tackle to replace what I may have lost. In the winter I usually go to Cabelas a few times to get out of the house and seriously shop fishing gear. In the summer I drive out of the way to a bait place because of the quality of the bait. My point is that he would have to carry a lot of inventory to compete, but who knows maybe it would be a hit. There are two types of people: those who make it happen and those who watch it happen. I give your buddy credit for being one of those trying to make it happen......


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

The problem with a store like that is there will be a lot of guessing and lost money the first few years of business. He wont know how much to order so that almost all the inventory will be gone before the companies start to come out with their newer products. A lot of the distributors run out of seasonal products before the season even ends. Last year quite a few ice houses were impossible to get because the companies didnt meet the demand. So you would have to guess how many to get of each model right away in the season if he would want them to last throughout the season and summer. Then if you have some left over models once the season rolls around again most people would rather have the newer one because of the improvements most likely made to them. Unless you mark it down, but then you will lose money because the people who came in to buy a new one realized they could get last years model for $50-$100 dollars cheaper. Thats $50-$100 in profit lost. I would like it as much as you would but I dont see a whole lot of people going to go buy an ice house or auger in July. Doesnt make sense business wise to have a store like that, unless you have a large sum of money. The extra costs of a larger building keep adding up. Heating, air, more lights, more displays, more employees or cameras to watch the merchandise, cleaning, etc.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree. It would be hell the first couple of years trying to figure out how much overhead to keep on stock and trying to play the guessing game as to what, where, how much but I like the idea of everything under one roof. I also have the opinion that Scheels and Cabela's are living off of the names and they also have a mark-up profit off of those names. Look at Scheels in Fargo. They are opening a new Mega store on 45th street just North of Petro. The name sells.

I will go out of my way to save money and to buy a quality product. One or both of these reasons are enough to drive out of the way.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have heard(just a rumor) that Scheels is wating on that new store because they believe or heard that Home Depot was or will struggle. They are under the impression that Home Depot will be looking to unload that building and we all know that it is cheaper to buy a building than build a new one!!! Just a side note.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Any other input on this out there?


----------

